# Spirit of Tasmania II incident



## Victor India Papa (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooops!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-13/sprit-of-tasmania-breaks-mooring-at-port-melbourne/7087150

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/m...o-pier-in-port-melbourne-20160113-gm59n5.html


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Winds are no joke ... remember Carnival's Triumph in Mobile?

Not only did it slip free in winds, it actually pulled the bollards right out of the dock in doing so.

(granted, they were deficient and weakened, but it's still quite impressive)


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Not first time this has happened. I remember the Abel Tasman in 1994 doing same thing and the Hobart Star in the sixties grounding between the two piers


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

And Nairana way back in February 1951.


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2006)

OH&S went to work on the Spirit 2 event. The cops must have sat down and done a Risk Assessment. They removed all the people off the beach. Maybe they thought the ship was going to fly into the air and fall on everybody.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

bobw said:


> OH&S went to work on the Spirit 2 event. The cops must have sat down and done a Risk Assessment. They removed all the people off the beach. Maybe they thought the ship was going to fly into the air and fall on everybody.


Par for the course - it's activity as a substitute for achievement. (Jester)


----------

